# Protecting eyes and nose while on the scent.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a problem which I have not yet put much thought into, but figured some of you who hunt might have a solution.

There is a State forest I take the dogs walking. It has little trails all through it, but is mostly dense Australian bush. Which despite it's appearance, isn't soft!

Ozkar is very driven. One of the most driven dogs I have seen. He sprints into the bush head first after a scent and comes out covered in cuts and abrasions. 

I don't want to have to leash him, as that spoils the whole point of going there. I can control him voice wise, but on a two or three hour walk, I can;t be on him the whole time.

Any of you have any suggestions? Are there facial covers/masks for hunting dogs? Or is it a matter of a warm wash and some antiseptic each time?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We don't hunt with our dog but we take her off leash to run through the brush & woods regularly.

We put a skid plate on her to protect her underbelly & internal organs from punctures. It's bright orange so it also serves to keep her safe in case a hunter strays on to our land.

For her eyes, my mother bought her some doggles (that many people swear by) but my dog ripped them offer her face in about 4 seconds. She hates them. Maybe she'll use them when she's older......


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Never had that problem with my setters and Nitro is too young to have experienced that issue. I did pick up on RE's advice about purchasing a skid plate reflective vest though and thought that it made good sense. The minor abrasions that will still ensue I would use either Bag Balm or EMT ointment ... or what ever antiseptic you have available down under.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive have one that looks like I threw her in a briar patch when she gets through running. Its just superficial scratches and they heal quick so no need to medicate. If the dogs are running where there's cactus then its skid plates and boots.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Aimless1-how did you like the cabelas skid plate?-Ozkar they are still on sale-got PIKES' 3 hunting buddies each one for christmas(2 GSP & a pointing lab)they look like ****'S ANGLES out in a bird field-LOL-PIKE in his vest


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey RE, tried it on my Gordon (Nitro is 15 weeks a too small). Looked like that Cabela's vest is well built and will do the job 
Thanks for the tip and the advice.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I saw something on RBD's blog once about some mesh headgear for preventing foxtail injuries. It appeared to be a mesh head cover. I'm not sure it it would protect from all kinds of cuts and scrapes, but it might! 

Edit: I found the original blog post on the gear. Here you go! http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/bailey-and-chloe-outfox-foxtails.html Many thanks to RBD for his invaluable Vizsla resource.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance, I read Rod's blog on it and still can't work out what a foxtail is. I am guessing it is some type of plant which sticks into them?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/five-plants-that-can-seriously-injure_27.html

Last one on the list Ozkar. They are a nasty little plant.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/02/foxtails-deadly-summertime-danger.html


RBD


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Never heard of a skid plate, but I will look into it. Pumpkin wears a reflective, orange vest (Remington) during hunting season, but that's all I've bought. She runs through the woods and brush all the time. We have lots of briars etc., and she routinely gets superficial cuts & scrapes. When on birds, she really goes nuts, and usually comes home a bloody mess. EMT spray works great on scrapes & cuts. A must have, IMO. Pumpkin got a puncture wood on her leg once. Required a few staples which she pulled out within 12 hrs despite wearing a lamp shade. Maybe I need to protect her more? Just figured a hazard of being a high-octane dog :-\


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

You could hunt Crocs with this War-Dog Armour!


----------

